# Moving to Baltimore. Group Rides?



## jdwertz (Jun 13, 2012)

I am potentially moving to Baltimore within the next few weeks. I know of a few group rides, but mostly on the weekends. Does anyone know of any group rides that have a regular weekday schedule?


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Several shops have wed eve rides in the anne arundel area. Bike Doctor in arnold and I believe Aviation Velo have wed eve rides. Check with them and others.
Bill


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

I am going to the Maryland Deathfest this weekend and I am debating if I take my bike or not.


----------

